# 33 gallon



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Any ideas what I could put into my old p tank? What would be happy in there for life?!









Dims: L=81 x H=50 x D=36 cm

Ideally I'd like another species of Piranha, if possible, but I'm open to all suggestions!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

go for a semi community tank. Get fish that are predatory, bu can't eat each other. Thats what i'm doing in my 55g.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

hmm, maybe some exos tiger barbs or silver dallors, bluegill, im not sure bout mixin all those tho just some ideas


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

a breeding pair of convicts ??

or some guppies


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id say eather a community tank or a breeder tank and get a bigger tank for p's 3 in a 70 gal plus aught to do it
or look into dwarf puffer they are very aggressive and very interesting to whatch just get a lot of info on them if ya so
www.dwarfpuffer.com


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

spilo for a while, irritan for life


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It should work for Spilo, Irritans, Medinai or Maculatus for a long while...







!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

33 isnt big enought to put in anything but a baby Serra. My opinion.. an ant farm.







Just bought one and its amazing.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

irritan for life... or some cons


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Tanks too small for any p to live in it comfortably for life imo


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Get Some Kissing Gouramis, I love those things

R.I.P - Albino Don


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd do a Spilo!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i really dont think a 6inch fish is not comfortable in a 33g tank for life. especially if it's a spilo bc 9/10 times they just stay in one place


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

f*ck irritan for life I dont know who the hell always says that you can put a Irritan in a small tank just because they get to be 6"!! DO YOU HAVE A IRRITAN?

My irritan swims all around my 55 gallon all day long.. and eats 2 feeders and half a earthworm everyday.. hes also 3" height and about 2" thick..

I dont know who is the one saying put him in a 30 gallon or whatever but its plain retarded my fish swims from corner to corner AND THIS IS A 55.

For the record. PEDRO said DO NOT put this aggressive fish in anything less than a 40 Gallon Long. BUT Recommended a 55 gallon for swim space.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-My brother who goes to school has a 33gallon tank and a single fat ass red belly who must be atleast 10". He is not shy and eats like no other fish I have seen.
-Dwarf Puffers are the sheeit.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> 33 isnt big enought to put in anything but a baby Serra. My opinion.. an ant farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool, i almost decided to get a leaf cutter ant setup, well it was a 5 min idea that died out.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> -My brother who goes to school has a 33gallon tank and a single fat ass red belly who must be atleast 10". He is not shy and eats like no other fish I have seen.


 oh yea that rb must be extremely happy


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Get a community of fugupuffs, black spotted puffers, fahaka puffer, and mini congo puffers


----------

